# Yankee Dabbler



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Has anyone done business with online retailer yankeedabbler.com?

Their prices seem good, but I'm leary... you know the old saying: If it's too good to be true...


----------



## Homeless by Choice (Apr 15, 2016)

JeffHurl said:


> Has anyone done business with online retailer yankeedabbler.com?
> 
> Their prices seem good, but I'm leary... you know the old saying: If it's too good to be true...



 Great company as far as I am concerned. I have made several purchases from him. If you have questions, just call. The owner is usually busy but has always returned my phone calls.

LeRoy


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

I usually order decoders from Yankeedabbler.

Their shipping prices are good too.
When it's time to calculate shipping charges, select "by weight" for the best price.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Thanks for the replies! Just ordered 10 Peco PL10s from them.


----------



## GeeTee (Dec 23, 2020)

Yes , more than once , service is excellent , shipping very reasonable . Could use a better website and wider stock. Last order took from Tues to Sat , 4days from the time I ordered NJ - TX


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Absolutely. Two thumbs up. Also regulars at the Amherst Model Railroad Show.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Received shipping notification!


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

My best buddy up here uses them all the time as well


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I got an ho engine from them. No issues. Would buy from them again.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

I live nearby, smaller store, subject to manufacturing whims.


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

More than six orders from me. No issues. Quick shipment. 
Two thumbs up here.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Dennis461 said:


> subject to manufacturing whims.


Aren’t we all…..


----------



## Homeless by Choice (Apr 15, 2016)

Homeless by Choice said:


> Great company as far as I am concerned. I have made several purchases from him. If you have questions, just call. The owner is usually busy but has always returned my phone calls.
> 
> LeRoy



I forgot to mention Discount Code for 7% off = *bnsf6951*


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

I'll echo what the others have said. Good outfit.


----------



## 65steam (Dec 18, 2019)

I just learned that Yankee Dabbler will load custom sound files on DCC decoders for free. I recently placed an order for a decoder with a custom sound file request. The order was shipped so quickly that I thought my request must have been ignored, but I was wrong. Great prices and great service - highly recommended.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Yeah, I already received my first order, and placed another a couple of days ago.


----------



## Big Blue (Jan 25, 2017)

Do they service Intermountain engines running erratically?


----------



## silverfank (Sep 15, 2021)

How to check its stock then?
I would like to buy a few box car but i thought no items in the stock and they don't exclude the list.


----------

